# HONEY I JUICED THE KIDS



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

So, the title.. Kind of a joke as my mum knows about my use of steroids. She did say do what you need to do so I did.

I'm 18 years old, 6ft2, 14st and 13% body fat.

I started training when I was 16 and got hold of some Anadrol tabs, I wasn't very knowledgeable at the time and just wanted to GET MASSIVE FAST.

*Pictures at 16 (MAY2011)*



I trained hard and when I turned 17 I ran an 8 week cycle of Dbol (30mg a day) and Enathate (2ml a week).

*Pictures at 17 on cycle (MARCH2012)*



Along came summer and I decided to work in Ibiza for 2 months (worst decision of my life) but I can now say I've had the experience and got all the partying out of my system so to speak. I joined a gym in Ibiza but only trained 2-3 times a week and obviously didn't eat much. I lost 2 stone over 2 months going from 13stone to 11stone.. Here are the horrifying pictures I have nightmares about.

*Pictures the day I got back from Ibiza (JULY2012)*



After I got back from Ibiza and a few months in the gym, in October I started to run Cyp (3ml a week) and Deca (2ml a week) for around 8 weeks. I slowly got my weight back up and started to look like an actual human being who did go the gym. I went up to around 14st while on cycle and I was at 15% body fat (highest i've been).

*
After Cyp and Deca cycle (DECEMBER2012)*

*
*

I am now dieting and training better than ever, I am hoping to compete in 2014 in a few comps around may time, just to get me some experience of what its like and practice. I am now into week 2 of my new 12 week cycle:

1-12 - 0.3 (500iu) HCG eod

1-8 - 5ml Cyp a week

1-8 - 3ml Deca a week

8-12 - 7ml Prop a week

8-12 - 4 ml Tren Ace a week

8-12 - 60-80mg Winstrol a day

Here is a quick run through my normal life:

*Training*

Monday - Chest, Triceps and abs

Tuesday - Back and Biceps

Wednesday - Legs and Core

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Arms and Abs

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

*Diet*

Meal 1 - Shake (100g oats, 2 scoops of whey, 1 banana and cashew nuts)

Meal 2 - 6 poached eggs and 3 pieces of burgen bread

Meal 3 - 150-200g chicken breast and 100g rice

Meal 4 - 150-200g chicken breast and 100g rice

Meal 5 - 150-200g chicken breast and 70g rice

Meal 6 - 300g cottage cheese and crackers

*Extras*

Post workout shake (2 scoops whey and 80g liquid carbs)

1-2 Litres of milk a day

Multi Vitamin

2000mg Vitamin C

400iu Vitamin E

Optimum Oil Blend (2 spoons before and after bed)

Here is some recent pictures from the past week or two, into week 2 of cycle now and put on a few pounds (up to 14 stone 5 lbs) still at around 13% body fat



*Would not be where I am today without* @RowRow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

CHecking in big boy!!!!!

Gonna be great to see how you get on! and still need to sort out our training week, should be 100% after another week so we will crack on then.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I was 18 when i started mate, good luck with this, hope it all goes well for your good self


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Ur gunna be taking far to much gear


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

piggy said:


> Ur gunna be taking far to much gear


YOLO


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

piggy said:


> Ur gunna be taking far to much gear


- Said by no one ever


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

piggy said:


> Ur gunna be taking far to much gear


Sorry Jack forgot to mention this is a dosage police free zone....


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

cuggster said:


> I was 18 when i started mate, good luck with this, hope it all goes well for your good self


Thanks mate!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I once extracted growth hormone from a dead badger i found on the bypass by my house, is that wrong?


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Wot does yolo mean


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

JKHT said:


> So, the title.. Kind of a joke as my mum knows about my use of steroids. She did say do what you need to do so I did.
> 
> I'm 18 years old, 6ft2, 14st and 13% body fat.
> 
> ...


Do you train bi's and tri's twice a week


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

piggy said:


> Wot does yolo mean


You only live once


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> Do you train bi's and tri's twice a week


I only do 2 exercises of biceps after back and 2 of triceps after chest, Ive always felt arms are my weak point


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

cuggster said:


> I once extracted growth hormone from a dead badger i found on the bypass by my house, is that wrong?


Badger growth is too quality stuff! Tiny chance of rabies but worth it.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

fcuk thats a mad cycle for your age and size

are you getting coached by rowrow?


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

zak007 said:


> fcuk thats a mad cycle for your age and size
> 
> are you getting coached by rowrow?


Im recently coached by someone I was introduced to a while ago, ex mr uk etc


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

rowrow nob head, am not a copper am blade ie sheffield united n my missus is wenesday she called me piggy cos I cant work my way around a lap top xx


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Badger growth is too quality stuff! Tiny chance of rabies but worth it.


 Not as good as sneaking in to the local morgue and hacking the oldies though  haha


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Row row dick ead


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

piggy said:


> Row row dick ead


mate i think he meant "dosage police" as in people not to criticize amount of gear taken. doesn't actually mean real feds, no need to get paranoid


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

he's an angry little pig


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok

achillies, new 2 this couple of questions 1st how do I start a thread n 2nd how do I put an avatar up?


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

From your pics and growth you are doing great, keep up the good work, excellent progress, keep taking the medication as you feel fit and you will be reet


----------



## piggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Tbh am not angry just get a bit ****ed off the 1st team I get the bottle 2 give advice I get the **** taken


----------



## bod-d-builder (Jun 15, 2012)

i was thinking what the heck why didnt you try get gains without steroids for 2yrs n then jump on them, but either way you look good now and a quick question. . did you have any problems when you finished a cycle?


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Shaundasheep said:


> From your pics and growth you are doing great, keep up the good work, excellent progress, keep taking the medication as you feel fit and you will be reet


Appreciate it mate thanks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

silly dosage for someone of 14 stone but good luck. subbed.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JKHT said:


> So, the title.. Kind of a joke as my mum knows about my use of steroids. She did say do what you need to do so I did.
> 
> I'm 18 years old, 6ft2, 14st and 13% body fat.
> 
> ...


Subbed to this, don't listen to the steroid police on here, looks like it's working well for you. Wish I'd started training younger, good luck!

Also, what dosages are your gear. 5ml cyp could be anything unless we know the dosages


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bod-d-builder said:


> i was thinking what the heck why didnt you try get gains without steroids for 2yrs n then jump on them, but either way *you look good now* and a quick question. . did you have any problems when you finished a cycle?


That would be why


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck, would love to have got into training at a young age but too busy rubbing girls up behind the bins in the park...like the training plan, similar to one i used to do, got some great gains off it


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

bod-d-builder said:


> i was thinking what the heck why didnt you try get gains without steroids for 2yrs n then jump on them, but either way you look good now and a quick question. . did you have any problems when you finished a cycle?


Problems..

I seem to get really oily skin and spots when I come off gear

Ive had a limp noodle once or twice, first time i just took test boosters as planned for off cycle and i was ok in a week or two but when I last came off in december I had the same off cycle planned but had to use HCG for the first time and I was ok in a few weeks. I do always make sure I have 12 weeks or more off before going back on


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Subbed to this, don't listen to the steroid police on here, looks like it's working well for you. Wish I'd started training younger, good luck!
> 
> Also, what dosages are your gear. 5ml cyp could be anything unless we know the dosages


300mg Deca 300mg Cyp
View attachment 114119


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

piggy said:


> Ok
> 
> achillies, new 2 this couple of questions 1st how do I start a thread n 2nd how do I put an avatar up?


You've been a member since 2009 and have already created 2 threads. U dumb?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good progress mate ...


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> You've been a member since 2009 and have already created 2 threads. U dumb?


he's an angry fkr he probably races pigeons and whippets


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

piggy said:


> Row row dick ead


Simmer down pig simmer down


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

gav76 said:


> he's an angry fkr he probably races pigeons *and whippets*


 Typical northerner, probably goes to a big, empty field with his flat cap and tweed jacket and races his whippets and shouts at inanimate objects :lol:


----------



## zander1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Its obviously all working for size gain, but there is really no definition, you should carve out some abs and do some fat burning workouts to really bring out the muscles because from the pictures all i can see is "size".

Not trying to bring you down, i'm saying it in good will. - Work on toning up and you'll end up a proper beast!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look fcuking excellent for you age mate. I really wish I got into training when I was 16 instead of out on the p1ss every weekend and takeaways non stop. You must have a good head on you to be that disciplined at your age.

Good luck with this. Got a good guy looking after you.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

zander1 said:


> Its obviously all working for size gain, but there is really no definition, you should carve out some abs and do some fat burning workouts to really bring out the muscles because from the pictures all i can see is "size".
> 
> Not trying to bring you down, i'm saying it in good will. - Work on toning up and you'll end up a proper beast!


Why would he do that? He wants all out mass for now and that's his target. He can easily cut at a later date, if he was to get mega lean now I don't think he holds enough muscle to look anything spectacular so if he has a few years putting on the size and then cuts he will spot on. I completely WASTED the first 2 years of bodybuilding constantly bulkin then cutting then bulking then cutting etc. if I spent that time lean bulking I would look considerably better now.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zander1 said:


> Its obviously all working for size gain, but there is really no definition, you should carve out some abs and do some fat burning workouts to really bring out the muscles because from the pictures all i can see is "size".
> 
> Not trying to bring you down, i'm saying it in good will. - Work on toning up and you'll end up a proper beast!


Jack is spot on for where he needs to be he has always struggled to get over 15st. So Tims plan is to get that size on him with a few cycles this year to help him simply hold more weight hence the higher dosages as in the past he's always stalled despite increasing food so the logical step is to increase gear.

Then when has gained more weight at the end of this year it will be time to cut.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

piggy said:


> Wot does yolo mean


You only love ogres


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

piggy said:


> Wot does yolo mean


Yellow Oranges Look Odd


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck with goals

Ridiculous amount of gear for your physique and age...just not needed.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a sh1t load of hcg


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

piggy said:


> Wot does yolo mean


Young Otters Lick Olives


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CJ said:


> Good luck with goals
> 
> Ridiculous amount of gear for your physique and age...just not needed.


Holy sh1t I didn't even look at the cycle. Jesus Christ that's alot!!!!!!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

just read first and last page, you got a decent frame with your height i know it isnt easy,

when you say 5ml cyp bit off a pointless thing, it could be only 100mg/ml (highly doubt it) but we rather read the mg/ml for strength off said gear, rather then how many ml

hcg will be fine at 500iu's once a week, no need for 3 times weekly.

id extend your deca and cyp from 1-12 weeks

then i wouldnt bother with the tren ace if im being honest, id run the test prop for 4 weeks along side the winny which id start at week 10

e.g

5ml cyp 1-12

3ml deca 1-10

7ml prop 12-16

winny 50-100mg ed 9-15

should leave you primed for pct also.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

JKHT said:


> 300mg Deca 300mg Cyp
> View attachment 114119


thats his mg/ml apparently

so 1500mg of cyp and 900mg deca.

along with the rest of the stuff in this cycle

way over board for your muscle size/maturity etc. but thats just my 2cents

good luck though


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t I didn't even look at the cycle. Jesus Christ that's alot!!!!!!!


Its ridiculous but we all make our choices and deal with the consequences of them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CJ said:


> Its ridiculous but we all make our choices and deal with the consequences of them


Yep and no ammount of people saying otherwise will usually change someone's mind once they are set on something.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry mate but have to put it, I started training at 15, I made your gains natty, started AAS at 21, I'm now 23, 14+ half 11% bf at 5'11

(I have a tiny waist line I actually look 15.5-16st)

Take your time it's not a race


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I guess we're all different at the end of the day. What might be a lot of gear for us might not be for him. Who are we to judge at the end of the day. Don't forget how invulnerable we all felt at the OP's age. It took many injuries and years of training for me to realise that our bodies have limits and we all have to find this out for ourselves.

Good luck, hope you get where you want to be with your health intact.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I wish I started when I was 18, you look great mate.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

piggy said:


> Wot does yolo mean


It means you're a ****.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> 300mg Deca 300mg Cyp
> View attachment 114119





RowRow said:


> Jack is spot on for where he needs to be he has always struggled to get over 15st. So Tims plan is to get that size on him with a few cycles this year to help him simply hold more weight hence the higher dosages as in the past he's always stalled despite increasing food so the logical step is to increase gear.
> 
> Then when has gained more weight at the end of this year it will be time to cut.


if he has struggled to get over 15st dont you think diet is the answer?

more gear is not the answer look at pscarb and what hes achieved and what kind of dosages he uses very little

in a year or 1 is the op going to be doing 2-3g cycles? doing a ausbuilt

imo if he cant grow off half that gear his diets sh1t and you should look to correct that no amount of gear replaces a bad diet!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Packing solid mass for your height and age mate, good job.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Sorry mate but have to put it, I started training at 15, I made your gains natty, started AAS at 21, I'm now 23, 14+ half 11% bf at 5'11
> 
> (I have a tiny waist line I actually look 15.5-16st)
> 
> Take your time it's not a race


It is a race, not a sprint but a marathon..

i understand what your saying but by the time I'm 25 I want to be anything under 15% bf and 20 stone, I'm pretty confident I can get near that goal anyway.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

zak007 said:


> if he has struggled to get over 15st dont you think diet is the answer?
> 
> more gear is not the answer look at pscarb and what hes achieved and what kind of dosages he uses very little
> 
> ...


I can confirm my diet is not sh1t, I put on around 4-5 lbs of muscle last cycle, my coach has put me on this cycle to step it up a notch and pack on as much weight as possible as that's what I want.. If the cycle is too much ill be sure to tone it down and speak to my coach but at the moment it's full go, I eat a lot more that my friends who are bigger and weigh more than me so I think I just need to crack on. There's only 1 way to find out and that's to just go for it, if I die so be it haha

I get checked every 2 months by coach, weight height bf water measurements etc


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

does your coach sell you gear by any chance?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> I can confirm my diet is not sh1t, I put on around 4-5 lbs of muscle last cycle, my coach has put me on this cycle to step it up a notch and pack on as much weight as possible as that's what I want.. If the cycle is too much ill be sure to tone it down and speak to my coach but at the moment it's full go, I eat a lot more that my friends who are bigger and weigh more than me so I think I just need to crack on. There's only 1 way to find out and that's to just go for it, if I die so be it haha
> 
> I get checked every 2 months by coach, weight height bf water measurements etc


whats your diet like?

more isnt always better there is is the dose of diminishing returns where you just get more sides and not much more gains

as well more gear means you need more androgen receptors to actually make use of the gear which follows on from the above comment



kingdale said:


> does your coach sell you gear by any chance?


x2 seen this before on here a coach telling a guy use 2-3g of gear and he didnt hold that much mass and in the end he was getting gear from his coach


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

zak007 said:


> whats your diet like?
> 
> more isnt always better there is is the dose of diminishing returns where you just get more sides and not much more gains
> 
> ...


I don't buy gear off my coach no, my diet is on the first page. I do appreciate your views by the way ill just need to think about lowering my dosages..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> I don't buy gear off my coach no, my diet is on the first page. I do appreciate your views by the way ill just need to think about lowering my dosages..


what do your macros work out on that diet?

seems about 2500ish calories?

i would add some fat in there there isnt much fat also helps with calories! eg 1tbs of evoo is 120 calories put 1-2tbs when cooking chicken and thats 3-600 calories that youll not notice also coconut oil/almond oil etc are all good


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> if he has struggled to get over 15st dont you think diet is the answer?
> 
> more gear is not the answer look at pscarb and what hes achieved and what kind of dosages he uses very little
> 
> ...


I'm not his coach Tim is I just go off what info I'm given I give advice when jack asks for it. The cycle was devised by Tim.

It's not how I would cycle things but we'll see.

People keep on saying PSCarb runs tiny amounts and look at him but fail to Rememebr PSCarb said himself he experimented with high dosages. This is part of Jack's experiment he is still leaving what works for him.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I



RowRow said:


> I'm not his coach Tim is I just go off what info I'm given I give advice when jack asks for it. The cycle was devised by Tim.
> 
> It's not how I would cycle things but we'll see.
> 
> People keep on saying PSCarb runs tiny amounts and look at him but fail to Rememebr PSCarb said himself he experimented with high dosages. This is part of Jack's experiment he is still leaving what works for him.


Of course it's working for him have you seen the dosages lol...!!

It would work for my grandma


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I
> 
> Of course it's working for him have you seen the dosages lol...!!
> 
> It would work for my grandma


This is the first time I've used high dosages like this and I'm where I am now, **** your grandma


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

zak007 said:


> what do your macros work out on that diet?
> 
> seems about 2500ish calories?
> 
> i would add some fat in there there isnt much fat also helps with calories! eg 1tbs of evoo is 120 calories put 1-2tbs when cooking chicken and thats 3-600 calories that youll not notice also coconut oil/almond oil etc are all good


Ok ill grab some this weekend and implement it in, what's the full name of evoo product?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

JKHT said:


> Ok ill grab some this weekend and implement it in, what's the full name of evoo product?


extra virgin olive oil, would definitely up the calories a bit doesnt seem to be that many there doubt you will get the best out of your cycle with that diet.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I'm not his coach Tim is I just go off what info I'm given I give advice when jack asks for it. The cycle was devised by Tim.
> 
> It's not how I would cycle things but we'll see.
> 
> People keep on saying PSCarb runs tiny amounts and look at him but fail to Rememebr PSCarb said himself he experimented with high dosages. This is part of Jack's experiment he is still leaving what works for him.


was just wondering am not pointing the finger at you buddy

yes a was following your last journal to see your high dose thread and welcome people to try high doses its their body and can do what they feel appropriate

it is not just pscarb he is just an example as he is a very reputable member and having accomplished a lot

ever wonder what happened to ausbuilt? a do respect him but a have seen this before with ts23 who was supposedly using 3-5g a week and had gained 14lbs in 3 days and then was called out as bs he signed up here again and was outed as a complete bullsh1ter and the high doses were useless ovbiously these doses dont relate to op but no doubt he will gain well off these and in future keep going higher and higher


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> This is the first time I've used high dosages like this and I'm where I am now, **** your grandma


no need to insult members! its against the rules and reuslts in ban 



JKHT said:


> Ok ill grab some this weekend and implement it in, what's the full name of evoo product?


extra virgin olive oil, you can use coconut oil which is really good or almond oil just upto you for preference

also peanut butter for your shake to! maybe throw in another shake pre bed? for extra cals


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Young Otters Lick Olives


Nah mate its "Young Owls love origami."


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

As others have said, stupid amount of gear for someone your age and developement but each to their own and good luck.

I think you could do alot of work with the diet it looks real basic with no mix of protein sources and hardly any fats, what's the macros?


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

zak007 said:


> no need to insult members! its against the rules and reuslts in ban
> 
> extra virgin olive oil, you can use coconut oil which is really good or almond oil just upto you for preference
> 
> also peanut butter for your shake to! maybe throw in another shake pre bed? for extra cals


I was insulted by his reply, I responded to an insult with an insult haha

I will try all 3 of them and see how I get on what I prefer etc thanks


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> I was insulted by his reply, I responded to an insult with an insult haha
> 
> I will try all 3 of them and see how I get on what I prefer etc thanks


hes just saying what we all feel a see nothing offensive just truth

all the best will follow this!


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

zak007 said:


> was just wondering am not pointing the finger at you buddy
> 
> yes a was following your last journal to see your high dose thread and welcome people to try high doses its their body and can do what they feel appropriate
> 
> ...


so what happened to ausbilt?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

zak007 said:


> was just wondering am not pointing the finger at you buddy
> 
> yes a was following your last journal to see your high dose thread and welcome people to try high doses its their body and can do what they feel appropriate
> 
> ...


Sorry mate didn't mean to come across short if I did.

Yeah I remember you did and that Shic I cut short due to health issues arising, I gained about 6kg in 4 weeks but the amount of food I was having to put away was stupid. If I wasn't eating 6000cals a day I dropped weight fast. So I now know that that dosage is too high and have found my upper limit from now on I'm going to be using lower dosages which as of tonight I will list in my journal. It took me 2 years to find my cut off it is a learning curve.

I do respect PSCarb a lot and am

Hoping with enough years experimenting i will have found my sweet spot as he has.

I like Aus's style to an extent but agree some numbers are thrown about and that Aus going off the radar since his last thread is dubious.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

zak007 said:


> ever wonder what happened to ausbuilt?


Yes, yes I did.

So what did happen to him?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> I
> 
> Of course it's working for him have you seen the dosages lol...!!
> 
> It would work for my grandma


I meant to say finding.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JKHT said:


> This is the first time I've used high dosages like this and I'm where I am now, **** your grandma


ROID RAGE!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Yes, yes I did.
> 
> So what did happen to him?





gav76 said:


> so what happened to ausbilt?


your guess is as good as mine


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

zak007 said:


> your guess is as good as mine


Shame really. Had some excellent, well referenced information on many subjects.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Shame really. Had some excellent, well referenced information on many subjects.


Agreed. I used to love reading his posts, seemed like he knew everything about everything and could always back himself up. Just a shame he doesn't post on here anymore, the forum's lost a valued member.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Shame really. Had some excellent, well referenced information on many subjects.





Tom90 said:


> Agreed. I used to love reading his posts, seemed like he knew everything about everything and could always back himself up. Just a shame he doesn't post on here anymore, the forum's lost a valued member.


him and empire boy were both valued and its a shame we lost them like already mentioned he posted so many studies, references etc a still have a few saved


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Yes, yes I did.
> 
> So what did happen to him?





zak007 said:


> your guess is as good as mine


Turns out he was actually Dingo


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with your goals. But it sounds like your coach is pumping you full of a huge amount of steroids to make him look good ( he'll be saying, look how much muscle i packed on him in 12 weeks. No mention of gear though) im sure hes charging for his services

Keep an eye on health. Health is way more important than any amount of muscle


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

piggy said:


> rowrow nob head, am not a copper am blade ie sheffield united n my missus is wenesday she called me piggy cos I cant work my way around a lap top xx


Dont care who you are mate insult people again and your banned...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Sorry Jack forgot to mention this is a dosage police free zone....


Says who ?

FTR its a fu8king stupid amount of gear and a waste of money.....

And re Ausbuilt,by his own admission his physique didnt justify his gear usage so take that as you will...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> Says who ?
> 
> FTR its a fu8king stupid amount of gear and a waste of money.....


Pretty sure Jack the OP would like it to be one.

I think it's a lot of gear too never said otherwise.

But I've spoken to jack outside of this forum and he wants torun is as he has been told. No amount of anyone telling him otherwise will stop him.

Already this thread has been mired by people having a go at the amount of gear instead of many people offering guidance for jack. I just think its a shame


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Pretty sure Jack the OP would like it to be one.
> 
> I think it's a lot of gear too never said otherwise.
> 
> ...


Well l think its a shame some bell end is pumping the kid full of gear and false hopes and given its an open forum everyone has the right to respond...

The problem with a forum is you dont always get the respnose you want and if the OP is big enough and mature enough to deal with that then

A ; he shouldnt be posting it

B ; he certainly isnt mature enough to be taking gear....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get OP to get his coach to get an acc and to justify his dosage. That would be funny


----------



## CptBareBack (Mar 7, 2013)

Making nice progress mate, all the best!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get OP to get his coach to get an acc and to justify his dosage. That would be funny


You know l have an old school mate who is being " coached " by some reject from Jeremy Kyle but he is totally blinded by what this knobhead tells him yet l know for a FACT l could give him better results...

i just cant believe any one would risk a kids health like this, l am gobsmacked by it...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> You know l have an old school mate who is being " coached " by some reject from Jeremy Kyle but he is totally blinded by what this knobhead tells him yet l know for a FACT l could give him better results...
> 
> i just cant believe any one would risk a kids health like this, l am gobsmacked by it...


I joined a recent 'hardcore' gym at xmas, there's some big -not Internet using men in there, but there protocols are crazy, never coming off, 6naps a day as a cruise lol

A few of these train youngers too,

I'm still relatively new to the gym so ethics and all I'm shtum with advice for now haha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gear does look high. To be honest I'd reduce and throw in a bit of slin and Gh instead PWO that will shuttle food in faster and facilitate better growth.

If you're diet is what you post it looks good enough to grow I'd add in some krill oil as well.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Milky said:


> Well l think its a shame some bell end is pumping the kid full of gear and false hopes and given its an open forum everyone has the right to respond...
> 
> The problem with a forum is you dont always get the respnose you want and if the OP is big enough and mature enough to deal with that then
> 
> ...


Im happy to see whatever gets said on my thread, the more people I can talk to and the more opinions i can hear.. i'll only learn more and more and meet more and more people which will benefit me in the long run..

At the end of the day its my choice, no bell end is 'pumping me full of gear'. He simply advises me on what to do..

Take into account theres a lot of lads my age running stupid things like dbol and deca or 100mg of anadrol a day constantly.. and hardly train or diet..

Im sure ill learn a lot more over the next few years but im gonna do what i want to do at the end of the day.. I understand everyones views but its a lot easier to listen to one person with experience and knowledge than it is to 50 replies on a forum.

I always make sure i have 12 weeks or more off cycle.. I go for check ups and make sure my health is intact often so im happy where I am right now and I hope to prove myself by in 12 weeks everyone saying fair do's he made some quality gains..


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get OP to get his coach to get an acc and to justify his dosage. That would be funny


He wouldnt do that to prove to you on a forum, he's got better things to do.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JKHT said:


> Im happy to see whatever gets said on my thread, the more people I can talk to and the more opinions i can hear.. i'll only learn more and more and meet more and more people which will benefit me in the long run..
> 
> At the end of the day its my choice, no bell end is 'pumping me full of gear'. He simply advises me on what to do..
> 
> ...


And thats you choice and it wasnt you saying you dont want the dosage police in here.

Here is how l see it tho, l have kids your age and no way on gods dear earth would l want them filling themself full of that much gear, if any TBH, so l am not being a ku*t l am being a responsible grown up and looking out for you but as usual with all kids you know best so you crack on and give me a shout when you get to the Olympia and l will gladly admit l was wrong to be concerned..

I also hope it doesnt leave you infertile etc at such a young age, but what do l know :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JKHT said:


> At the end of the day its my choice, no bell end is 'pumping me full of gear'. He simply advises me on what to do..


this is true but being given bad advice and following it blindly which to be fair you do seem to be doing....



JKHT said:


> Take into account theres a lot of lads my age running stupid things like dbol and deca or 100mg of anadrol a day constantly.. and hardly train or diet..


this is true but it does not mean you should, there are a lot of guys your age getting drunk all weekend and doing coke does not mean it is ok.......you say it is your choice then make a choice for you, don't try and justify your overuse by that of others....



JKHT said:


> Im sure ill learn a lot more over the next few years but im gonna do what i want to do at the end of the day.. I understand everyones views but its a lot easier to listen to one person with experience and knowledge than it is to 50 replies on a forum.


correct it is but when you have the like of Tinytom who has competed at the top of the amateur game, built a great physique and owns a gym it would certainly would not be the best choice to totally dismiss his advice/opinion.



JKHT said:


> I always make sure i have 12 weeks or more off cycle.. I go for check ups and make sure my health is intact often so im happy where I am right now and I hope to prove myself by in 12 weeks everyone saying fair do's he made some quality gains..


this is great to hear, what checkups do you have and what was the last lot of levels? it is not that anyone is saying you will not make gains what others and i agree with are saying is that you are using to much gear for those gains....but like you say it is your choice, your health and your coin.....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Pretty sure Jack the OP would like it to be one.
> 
> I think it's a lot of gear too never said otherwise.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's people having a go at OP mate, I think people are genuinely surprised and feel such high doses are a bad idea. I've not worked out the macros of his diet, but I've seen it mentioned he's on about 2500kcal and OP didn't correct this. Also saw that he's struggling to gain mass, hence the ridiculously high doses of gear.

From this, it looks to me that diet is severely lacking for gaining decent size, and bumping up gear isn't the answer. That amount of calories on such a cycle will surely be a waste of a cycle in any case, regardless of dose.

Ultimately it's the OP's decision and it seems he doesn't want to listen to advice or opinion, which is fair enough. But if his diet isn't nailed and this cycle doesn't work, what's next? Higher dosages next time?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't think it's people having a go at OP mate, I think people are genuinely surprised and feel such high doses are a bad idea. I've not worked out the macros of his diet, but I've seen it mentioned he's on about 2500kcal and OP didn't correct this. Also saw that he's struggling to gain mass, hence the ridiculously high doses of gear.
> 
> From this, it looks to me that diet is severely lacking for gaining decent size, and bumping up gear isn't the answer. That amount of calories on such a cycle will surely be a waste of a cycle in any case, regardless of dose.
> 
> Ultimately it's the OP's decision and it seems he doesn't want to listen to advice or opinion, which is fair enough. But if his diet isn't nailed and this cycle doesn't work, what's next? Higher dosages next time?


Mate tbf u did jump on the defensive because jack is a good friend of mine and he seemed to be getting an awful lot of flack for the dosages he was taking when there are an awful lot of people on here, perhaps myself included who are on much more and are in far worse nick despite having nearly 10 years on the guy.

That's all , It got my hackles up I guess. I agree with the logic of the cycle but not the dosages.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Gear does look high. To be honest I'd reduce and throw in a bit of slin and Gh instead PWO that will shuttle food in faster and facilitate better growth.
> 
> If you're diet is what you post it looks good enough to grow I'd add in some krill oil as well.


Should I drop it to 3/4ml cyp and 2ml deca? What should I do about the hcg as well? I'll happily do the slin and gh but I take it I'll be using very small amounts?


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't think it's people having a go at OP mate, I think people are genuinely surprised and feel such high doses are a bad idea. I've not worked out the macros of his diet, but I've seen it mentioned he's on about 2500kcal and OP didn't correct this. Also saw that he's struggling to gain mass, hence the ridiculously high doses of gear.
> 
> From this, it looks to me that diet is severely lacking for gaining decent size, and bumping up gear isn't the answer. That amount of calories on such a cycle will surely be a waste of a cycle in any case, regardless of dose.
> 
> Ultimately it's the OP's decision and it seems he doesn't want to listen to advice or opinion, which is fair enough. But if his diet isn't nailed and this cycle doesn't work, what's next? Higher dosages next time?


If I run my exact diet but add in the evoo with my chicken meals, pb in shakes, another shake before bed with my cottage cheese and krill oil do you think it's still lacking?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

JKHT said:


> Im happy to see whatever gets said on my thread, the more people I can talk to and the more opinions i can hear.. i'll only learn more and more and meet more and more people which will benefit me in the long run..
> 
> At the end of the day its my choice, no bell end is 'pumping me full of gear'. He simply advises me on what to do..
> 
> ...


There are also guys your age running 30mg tbol ed and growing like a weed.

Dont ever use others as a tool to justify your actions.

Perspective, thats all it is mate. We all need it from time to time. Many 18 year olds are out there hammering reccys and booze

In terms of off periods...12 weeks is nothing, you wont fully recover in that time and your body hormonally, will be all over the place.

That said, never just listen to 1 guy......im pretty sure ypur health isnt his no 1 concern as if it was you wouldnt be on that amount....so juat make sure its yours.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JKHT said:


> Should I drop it to 3/4ml cyp and 2ml deca? What should I do about the hcg as well? I'll happily do the slin and gh but I take it I'll be using very small amounts?


To put into perspective I use 600mg of deca and 800mg of test on average.

Post WO use 5iu slow slin and 3iu pharma Gh or 5-10iu hyge in same barrel IM.

I wouldn't recommend fast slin because greater risk of crash and therefore need for fast ingestion of fast carbs.

The slower slin fits in more with the release and life of Gh so you get graduated recovery over 4-5 hours.

That way you can have your PWO shake and an hour later a decent size meal to help recovery.

I also like a slin Gh shot pre breakfast. This helps with appetite and absorption through the day and pre WO.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> To put into perspective I use 600mg of deca and 800mg of test on average.
> 
> Post WO use 5iu slow slin and 3iu pharma Gh or 5-10iu hyge in same barrel IM.
> 
> ...


Safest slin protocol iv seen but on the other hand if your a muppet enough to nack up fast you could nack up slow, if he is wanting to grow I liked morning and post workout too but with fast, I just had my two following meals as shakes with 7/3 then 3/7 ratio simple/complex carbs then fit all my normal meals around them both, so planned calories + the shakes


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> Safest slin protocol iv seen but on the other hand if your a muppet enough to nack up fast you could nack up slow, if he is wanting to grow I liked morning and post workout too but with fast, I just had my two following meals as shakes with 7/3 then 3/7 ratio simple/complex carbs then fit all my normal meals around them both, so planned calories + the shakes


Or that.

I've done both but prefer slow. Comes down to personal preference.

For me simple carbs I only like around workout time and prefer complex at pretty much all other times. Although I do have a bit of Pepsi with two meals a day to trigger a small insulin release to aid absorption.

I don't like my levels spiking too much so prefer slow exogenous as for me it's easier to manage.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

JKHT said:


> If I run my exact diet but add in the evoo with my chicken meals, pb in shakes, another shake before bed with my cottage cheese and krill oil do you think it's still lacking?


what are the current macros of your diet just now

as in protein carbs fats the diet your on just now for 14stone seems like a bit of a low calorie cut diet tbh


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry for not keeping up with this!!!

New job, kinda moved in with my girlfriend and havent had a laptop for a few weeks!

Due to new job diet has changed slightly, doing my best. Macro's are around 350g protein, 600g carbs, 300g fat.. Can vary day to day not by much though.

Training has got harder, working 40-60 hours a week and training my hardest despite how tired i am all the time, getting 6-8hours sleep a night if im lucky.

Regularly waking up in the night sweating and hands feeling swollen and itchy, never had this before.

Here is some pictures around 4-5weeks into cycle just weighing in at 15stone, really good pumps and increased my weight more than i thought i would, training is the same switching some exercises up to keep things fresh.


----------



## jonesba03 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good progress mate keep it up! I'm only 17 at the moment doing well naturally, good to look at other lads around my age who are on gear so I can compare.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like you are progressing nicely

Your care free approach makes me laugh :lol:


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

jonesba03 said:


> Good progress mate keep it up! I'm only 17 at the moment doing well naturally, good to look at other lads around my age who are on gear so I can compare.


Cheers mate, lets crack on!!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Looks like you are progressing nicely
> 
> Your care free approach makes me laugh :lol:


Haha I have dropped my dosage to about 2ml Deca a week and 1ml cyp eod


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Now been off cycle for around 6 weeks, ran pct as planned - HCG first week, DAA, nolvadex, clomid.

Before cycle i was around 13.8-13.10 and im now about 14.4-14.6. Roughly the same bodyfat but will have this tested in a week. (13/14%)

Here are some pictures now, look a lot thinner and obviously lost size after cycle but feel i made some good gains, at first I was very ignorant and didnt want to take anyones advice on here.



After seeing the big and intelligent people who tried to advise me i decided to go with what the majority of people said, The cycle I completed was:

1-8

3ml (300mg) cyp a week

2ml (300mg) deca a week

8-12

Prop eod

Tren Ace eod

Winstrol - 50mg a day

I did run hcg but only for the first few weeks and felt i needed to drop everything and focus on diet rather than the gear etc

JT.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a great day today!

Hit over 350g protein, lots of good carbs.. One high carb meal though.

Trained legs and decided to switch it up for today so we did:

Squats - Quadruple drop set 10 reps on each weight (100kg, 80kg, 60kg, 40kg) x4

Walking lunges (weighted 40kg) x4

Standing calfs raises x4

Seated calf raises x4

I would normally do a lot more for legs, this is normal workout - squats x4, leg press x4, lunges x4, standing calf raises x4, seated calf raises x4.

The quadruple drop sets really took it out of me today though and the weighted lunges were a world of pain..


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Trained Chest and Back today as I have been switching it up the past month, back to my normal 5 day split next week.

Today was:

Deadlift 80kg superset with Incline dumbell 30kg - x4

Lat pulldown 70kg superset with flat dumbell 40kg - x4

Close grip pulldown 80kg superset with incline flies 15kg - x4

seated row 60kg superset with pec dec 50kg - x3

15 sets for each in total.

Really good pump but cant wait to get back to training chest and back on their own.


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a week off as on holiday, still eat as normal, took supps, and did some cardio and own body weight stuff while away.

Worked on diet a lot and put some more time and effort into planning a new workout to regularly chang it up and doing some carb rotating before i go back on cycle in a week or two.

Current stats:

14st6lbs

12% bodyfat

6ft1 (thought I was 6ft2 but apparently not)


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Planned cycle as of 5th August:

1-12

0.3ml (500iu) HCG eod

10mg Nolvadex a day

1-8

Test Cyp (250mg) 3ml a week

Deca (250mg) 1.5ml a week

8-12

Test Prop (100mg) 1ml eod

Tren Ace (100mg) 1ml eod

Anavar 50mg a day

Wasnt sure if I will be running too much hcg throughout the cycle..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't you do 1000 iu hcg per week in one shot?


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Can't you do 1000 iu hcg per week in one shot?


I thought id be better off breaking it down into 3 smaller shots throughout the week...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JKHT said:


> I thought id be better off breaking it down into 3 smaller shots throughout the week...


Think mars on here suggest one shot. Can't remember why lol


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

First pin this week, focusing on diet a lot more as well. Eating as much as I can and keeping it clean, cant wait to see how things come along over the next 12 weeks


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JKHT said:


> First pin this week, focusing on diet a lot more as well. Eating as much as I can and keeping it clean, cant wait to see how things come along over the next 12 weeks


Will follow :thumbup1:


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Will follow :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a bit of a blow out this weekend as I turned 19 on friday! still eat and had my supps just alcohol on top of it all thats all. Closer to 15stone now but i think ive put a little fat on since i last got done. Was 11.5% BF like 4-5 weeks ago. Closes to 14% again i think  will post pictures shortly.

Currently 2nd week of cycle sticking to 3ml cyp and 1.5ml deca a week. (1.1g a week)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hey just popped in had a little read (about first 4 pages) I dont think ur dosages are too mental tbh, seen a lot worse lol. At least ur serious and sticking to it. Dont worry about the blow out ur only young lol. Keep at it


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> hey just popped in had a little read (about first 4 pages) I dont think ur dosages are too mental tbh, seen a lot worse lol. At least ur serious and sticking to it. Dont worry about the blow out ur only young lol. Keep at it


I try not to blow out too much! Thanks for the comment mate


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

July couple of weeks before cycle my stats were: Fat 11.5%, Total 200lb, Water 61%,

Now 3rd week of cycle stats are: Fat 14%(god knows what happened here), Total 212lb, Water 59%

Water went up by 2 ltr and fat weight increased by 7lb


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

So......

apart from a family domestic, feeling sick last night as I eat too much before bed which lead to a lack of sleep, fighting wasps out of the kitchen, working all day and struggling to eat (however I've still eat as planned), a hard lump on injection site and a huge swollen ass..

Im ready to smash the fcuk out of arms today!!!!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

getting some crazy stretch marks there bro - one way to say somethings working!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> getting some crazy stretch marks there bro - one way to say somethings working!


Growing lines i call them! Haha slowly getting worse as the weeks go by


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Trained with coach today absolutely smashed legs still in pain and cramped up on the train home.. Takes me 1 hour to get to him to train, sitting down for an hour then stood up and legs gave way haha  annoying to travel their every 2 weeks to train and get stats done but worth it. Would find a new coach closer to home but he doesn't always charge me anymore as I bring him other business.

Leg press 7 sets no more than 30 seconds rest in between sets - 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, 200kg, 240kg, 280kg, 320kg

2-3min rest

Leg press 7 sets no more than 30 seconds rest in between sets - 320kg, 280kg, 240kg, 200kg, 160kg, 120kg, 80kg

squats 80kg superset jumping squats with 20kg plate x4

walking lunges 40kg x4

calf raises x4


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Weight currently at around 15st5..

switching from cyp and deca to tren ace and prop next week for 4 weeks then cycle done.

Not sure what bodyfat will have this checked next week!

Somes recent lifts ive done while on cycle:

Bench 100kg 12 reps

Leg press 280kg 10 reps

deadlift 140kg 4 reps

Powerclean 60kg 20 reps

Will post pictures shortly


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are some recent pics


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good size, especially for 18. How long you been on for? Have you just been experimenting with a range of compounds?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Good size, especially for 18. How long you been on for? Have you just been experimenting with a range of compounds?


He's been a dirty roider for 2 years now I think!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> He's been a dirty roider for 2 years now I think!


If you're dedicated to being on stage then you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> If you're dedicated to being on stage then you gotta do what you gotta do.


Exactly and tbf to be on stage is what Jack has wanted for years and years. He's aiming for his first comp in 2015.

He puts the work in and does what needs to be done.

Personally I would hate to get up on stage I'm too insecure for that but I will do anything necessary to get to where I wanna be


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> Good size, especially for 18. How long you been on for? Have you just been experimenting with a range of compounds?


Just turned 19 in august mate! Ive been on for 8 weeks now here is cycle:

1-12 HCG 1000iu shot a week

1-8 750mg test cyp a week

1-8 375mg deca a week

9-12 500mg test prop a week

9-12 350mg tren ace a week

9-12 100mg wini a day

Ive always stuck the basic compounds i.e cyp deca prop tren and the only oral i really ever use is winny.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

piggy said:


> Ur gunna be taking far to much gear


Your words are unknown to me what is this to much gear you speak of ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JKHT said:


> Just turned 19 in august mate! Ive been on for 8 weeks now here is cycle:
> 
> 1-12 HCG 1000iu shot a week
> 
> ...


Never really been fond of orals myself


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Your words are unknown to me what is this to much gear you speak of ?


hahaha



infernal0988 said:


> Never really been fond of orals myself


I'd never use anything other than anavar or winny, dbol etc just seems to give me gyno


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Exactly and tbf to be on stage is what Jack has wanted for years and years. He's aiming for his first comp in 2015.
> 
> He puts the work in and does what needs to be done.
> 
> Personally I would hate to get up on stage I'm too insecure for that but I will do anything necessary to get to where I wanna be


About 550 days away!! Doesnt seem that long now i think about it..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

JKHT said:


> About 550 days away!! Doesnt seem that long now i think about it..


Break that down into body part sessions and you will have a heat attack!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Break that down into body part sessions and you will have a heat attack!


Now im gonna have to work it out :'(


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Feel a lot better now ive switched to tren ace, prop and wini. Starting to cut now for november. Aim is 5-7% bf lets see if its possible and i can keep this daily cardio and low carbs up!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Dropped about 6-7lbs of water and fat in the past few weeks. Been on low carb diet for about 4 weeks or so now with cardio.

Photographer booked for 17th November, so I can start to build up some sort of portfolio..

Feeling and looking a lot better than when I was on cyp and deca. Considering Clen for the last 2 weeks off cut before photoshoot.

Any advice on water depletion and preparing for photoshoot will be appreciated!

Will post pictures shortly


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Currently still trying to drop body fat, trained legs yesterday had a really good session..

Off cycle now last jab was 11 days ago will post picture and squat video shortly


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a picture from yesterdays leg session



Here is squat video, tried my best to have good form, wide stance and slower movement.. 140kg 6 reps


----------

